# ٍسؤال محتاج TTT diagram ?????????????



## mody_4love (19 يونيو 2020)

السلام عليكم 


كنت محتاج T.T.T diagram For C.steel and alloy Steel 

محتاجه لعمل معالجات حراريه 

كنت محتاجه بي دي اف او جراف بحيث اعرف استخدمه ؟؟


----------

